# Eagle



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

*File Name*: Eagle

*File Submitter*: Mister Magpie</p >

*File Submitted*: 26 Oct 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

Here is a template for my Eagle design.

I hope you can use the template and modify it to suit your purposes.

Happy building.

Darren

Click here to download this file


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's nice of you, Darren. I'm looking forward to see the various interpretations...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice. What are the intended dimensions ? Fork width and height.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, and oops. I guess I had a pre-senior moment. I didn't think about dimensions because I figured everyone would want to scale it to their particular hand.

Nevertheless, the overall width (91mm, 3.6"), height (167mm, 5.5"), fork tips (21mm, .85"), and fork gap (49mm, 1.9"). The metric dimensions are more accurate.

I have added the dimensions to the actual file, but am not sure how to/if I can alter the uploaded file. If you would like the file with the dimensions I would be happy to send them to you.

Darren


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Darren ! It printed that size so I'm good.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Mister magpie, YOU are a giver! Sweet shooter, sweet template, super cool of you to share! I'm making one! So far my designs look like everybody else's. Not to pleased with any of my own. My grip is out there designed by someone else! I'll get there.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like it! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

when i printed this out i noticed how you did the fork tips with the circle and the perpendicular lines ummm, quadrasecting it to make it even using angles. you sir are a genius


----------

